# Platinum Group Metals Refining



## decentdude21 (Apr 20, 2022)

What is the refining process of Platinum Group Metals? Is its refining process similar to that of gold refining process?


----------



## nickvc (Apr 20, 2022)

It is similar but it comes with extra hazards as PGM salts are highly toxic and unlike gold they tend to precipitate the best when concentrated , if you intend to pursue this make sure you are fully aware of the risks and the steps needed for success .


----------



## orvi (Apr 20, 2022)

And on top of that, they like to precipitate all in once. Separation of platinum group metals is more of an art, than science. If you have just one, it is often easy job. Two in the mixture complicate things a lot more. Three and you start to be lost  

There are hardly any procedures on refining mixtures of multiple PGMs in solution, most of the procedures were developed in big companies and are strictly proprietary.

Search on the forum, there is immense content issuing PGMs.


----------

